# Did anyone notice an uptick in tips today?



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Maybe it was coincidental but I had a significant increase in tip % and total today and wondering if it was due to the increased media coverage this week about driver compensation. 

In 18 rides I had 10 tips - most $2-$3 but a couple $5s and one over $10. Usually I would get tipped 10-20% of the time and just a buck or two. 

I'll be curious to see if it's a trend of just coincidence because it was a gorgeous day here and people were just happy


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Cool. I hope there was a direct correlation between the strike/protest coverage and an increase in tips.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Cool. I hope there was a direct correlation between the strike/protest coverage and an increase in tips.


Too soon to tell but hoping others noticed an increase as well


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I tipped $20 once before total. Not sure if that is good or not.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuges said:


> Maybe it was coincidental but I had a significant increase in tip % and total today and wondering if it was due to the increased media coverage this week about driver compensation.
> 
> In 18 rides I had 10 tips - most $2-$3 but a couple $5s and one over $10. Usually I would get tipped 10-20% of the time and just a buck or two.
> 
> I'll be curious to see if it's a trend of just coincidence because it was a gorgeous day here and people were just happy


No


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

4 tips out of 10 rides. Sounds pretty good, but less than 10% of income. 

That’s a bit misleading because I had 1 long haul without a tip. 

So no, no uptick


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Yesterday I had a $30 tip on a $7.50 ride. 
I got the guy to work on time. 
He was a valet, and knows a lot about tips. 
Now that I know where he lives and what time he starts work............


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

No


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I got $30 in tips yesterday on $190 total earnings. Maybe correlated to strike.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

$46 dollars in tips out $180 earnings... I think pax were definitely impacted


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Fuges said:


> Maybe it was coincidental but I had a significant increase in tip % and total today and wondering if it was due to the increased media coverage this week about driver compensation.
> 
> In 18 rides I had 10 tips - most $2-$3 but a couple $5s and one over $10. Usually I would get tipped 10-20% of the time and just a buck or two.
> 
> I'll be curious to see if it's a trend of just coincidence because it was a gorgeous day here and people were just happy


Haven't done any rides this week & it's been nice.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Mixed reviews - I'm curious how today will look. If this is real and sticks it would sure make it more palatable. Although then Uber could reduce they're payment to "Drivers ONLY work for tips!" Ha


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

I had a huge increase on Wednesday. Almost every rider tipped, and some tipped big -- like $8 on one of those short $2.69 trips. 

Yesterday it was back to normal. No tips on about 15 rides, even from the lady who had a Walmart shopping cart absolutely stuffed with stuff, whom I helped load and unload and who was going only a half mile away through very slow rush-hour traffic. For a second when I pulled up and saw her there with the overloaded shopping cart and she hadn't seen me yet I thought about immediately canceling and driving off. Next time I will.

In fact next time I will as soon as I realize it's a Walmart, or decline if I recognize it beforehand.

But yeah I did notice that uptick in tips. For a few hours.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

No change. My overall tipping percentage still hovers around 50%.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

In my area ALL of my riders tipped this weekend. I have never had that happen. Most asked about the rates I get paid, and after telling them I usually get 50% of what they are charged they all tipped $2-$5. It definitely helped now that college is out for summer.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fuges said:


> Maybe it was coincidental but I had a significant increase in tip % and total today and wondering if it was due to the increased media coverage this week about driver compensation.
> 
> In 18 rides I had 10 tips - most $2-$3 but a couple $5s and one over $10. Usually I would get tipped 10-20% of the time and just a buck or two.
> 
> I'll be curious to see if it's a trend of just coincidence because it was a gorgeous day here and people were just happy


No.



TomTheAnt said:


> No change. My overall tipping percentage still hovers around 50%.


Awesome %!!


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Fuges said:


> Maybe it was coincidental but I had a significant increase in tip % and total today and wondering if it was due to the increased media coverage this week about driver compensation.
> 
> In 18 rides I had 10 tips - most $2-$3 but a couple $5s and one over $10. Usually I would get tipped 10-20% of the time and just a buck or two.
> 
> I'll be curious to see if it's a trend of just coincidence because it was a gorgeous day here and people were just happy


 I only do eats but I got a $15 tip, a $10 tip and an $8 tonight along with a few standard $2 & $4. That is not the norm for me anyways.


----------

